# Tex Light Tubes And The Three Can Line Up



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I set up three empty Pepsi cans to see if I could get through them from 15 feet with a set of the light tubes Tex sells. I wasn't sure they would penetrate all three I guess because they are so easy to pull. I was pleasntly surprised. I shot through the crono yesterday and I know I can get up to 205 fps which gives me 5 ftpds with the 3/8 steel.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

* The 3 Can Line Up Challenge, My best was not good enough.*

*Wingshooter I gave it a good try so I thought but the 3/8 steel just would not go all the way through the unopened cans. *

*http://youtu.be/2SbKX_ReWjQ*


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

RAW POWER !!!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

dgui said:


> * The 3 Can Line Up Challenge, My best was not good enough.*
> 
> *Wingshooter I gave it a good try so I thought but the 3/8 steel just would not go all the way through the unopened cans. *


I think you did it. that third can looks like an exit hole with the edges flared out. i think the entrance was just above the trademark symble. When i get back from Colorado I want to see just how far these light weght tubes will go.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Hey Wingshooter that 3rd can does look like a sliced entry and exit but I did not count it as such on the video because I did not want to be presumptuous.*

*There could be possibility of 5 cans but not by me.*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

looked like a subtle entry off center then a pronounced exit. Pretty impressive


----------

